# X- Ray Results



## JaneyMiss (Jan 17, 2021)

Today Moose went in for his X-rays. A different Vet (same practise) examined him prior to his appointment and agreed that he could not get his patella to move. Today they have taken images of his back, hips and stifles to see what’s going on. Before hand the Vet did say he thinks this is going to be a case of ruling things out and suggested it may even be neurological. I presume this means MRI or CT scans at some point.
The vet nurse just called and told me Moose is doing well after his general anaesthetic and eating happily (phew) she said the vet would call me later as from the X-rays there is nothing of note and they’ll discuss with me what options moving forward. So I’m presuming from this, no Luxating patella, no hip dysplasia and no obvious (but potentially could show on MRI) spinal problems. 

So yes. I’ll be happy to get him back home, this is the first time he’s ever been left with someone for a larger extent of time who isn’t either friend or family. I’ll write another update after I speak to the vet properly but I’m glad to have potentially ruled out some of the things I was worried about for him. 
I may ask the vets to try him on a stronger and longer course of pain relief to see if this makes any difference as that’s the main thing I'm concerned about for him.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like some good news for today and a trial of painkillers is certainly a good idea.

Muscle injuries can also take ages to heal so could be something less serious too - Chance managed to do something to her shoulder she was on three legs for a day and several years on I am still cautious of her overdoing things as I can see if she does she starts to feel it on that same leg.

Keep us posted on how things go.


----------

